

Eight interesting techniques to test how a project is going - gojko
http://gojko.net/2009/12/04/eight-interesting-techniques-to-test-how-a-project-is-going/

======
gojko
During the Embedding Agile Methods mini-conference in London last week, Keith
Richards suggested several interesting techniques for checking how a software
project is going.

